# Other Animals > Other Pets >  So many new pets!

## MarshallsMom

Well, it's been an exciting week for me.
I finally paid for my four new salamanders, which should be arriving soon. Two A. maculatum (Spotted) and two A. laterale (Blue Spotted), all about 3 inches.
In addition to that, I ran into a lady at my local petshop who was giving away her 3 corn snakes an leopard gecko, along with her 20 long, 50 gallon tank, 150 gallon tank, heat lamps, bedding, hides, etc. For free.  :Frog Smile:  Needless to say, they are all coming home with me next weekend. I will be sure to post pictures!

----------


## Jace

*Wow, talk about score!!  That is really neat-and I can't wait to see some pictures! *

----------



----------


## Ebony

Wow!! very cool. Sounds like you are going to be very busy  :Wink: . I will look out for the photo's. Congratulations :Frog Smile:

----------



----------


## MarshallsMom

Jo-Anna:
I know! I think I'm going to move the snake out of the 150 and into something a little smaller, and use the 150 for Axolotls. That's so much free equipment!  :Big Grin: 
Ebony:
I'm about to be! I've never had snakes before, but I'm very excited. The lady said one is snow white, which would be awesome.  :Smile:

----------


## bshmerlie

Just watch out or you'll end up on one of the pet hording shows.  :Frog Surprise:

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## MarshallsMom

> Just watch out or you'll end up on one of the pet hording shows.


lol

I'm already planning on it.  :Big Grin:

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Jace

*How big are the snakes, do you know?  Some corns can get up to 5 1/2 feet long!  Hopefully they have been well handled so they won't be skittish with you.  The Axolotls will be in heaven if you set them up in that tank!!  Ooh, can't wait to see pictures-so exciting!*

----------


## MarshallsMom

I think the corns are full grown, and they have been handled since birth, basically. I'm so excited, I get to pick them up on friday.

----------


## Kurt

> Just watch out or you'll end up on one of the pet hording shows.


They can't film you if you don't let them in the house!!!  :Frog Smile:

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## MarshallsMom

That's right! Kurt gets it.
I'm getting really excited. T-minus 2 days!

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Ken Worthington

Hi Hanna! I've just come across this thread....and WOW...I'm SO HAPPY for you  :Big Grin: 

Not long now........... :Wink:   :Frog Smile:

----------


## MarshallsMom

Thanks Ken! And no, not too long!  :Smile:  I'll put up pictures later tonight.

----------


## Jace

*Okay, the suspence is killing me here!!  Have they arrived yet??!!?? *

----------


## MarshallsMom

Yes!
I picked up all four critters and dropped two of the snakes off at my school, where they will live during the school year. I took the gecko and the last snake home, and they are doing great! 
I only have pictures of my house snake, but I'll get some of the others on Monday.



My buddy!

----------


## Jace

*Wow-what a beauty!  Congrats!*

----------


## MarshallsMom

Thanks Jo-Anna! He is really cool. I'm so excited!

----------


## Jace

*How big is he and what's his name?  And where's the gecko?  C'mon-we want details!! *

----------


## MarshallsMom

He's pprobably about four feet, I can't measure him right now because he's hiding in my armpit.
He doesn't have a name yet! He needs something cool and sophisticated.  :Smile: 
The gecko is currently in my hallway and will move to the school on Monday. His tail got broken off awhile back, so we're calling him Stumpy.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jace

*Well, he must like your deoderant then!!  Lol.  You're right-a cool sophisticated name...how about Frost?  Whatever you come up with, I am sure it will be perfect for him.*

*Geez, poor Stumpy is being sent to school right away??  Wonder if he can eat his own homework...? * 

*Again, congratulations on all the new additions and I hope to see lots and lots and lots of pics...and names...and all the non armpit details!! *

----------


## lnaminneci

Congratulations on the new additions!  You are getting a housefull quickly!   :Big Grin: 

Beautiful Albino snake!  I was trying to think of some cool, sophisticated names.
Here's a few:   :Wink: 
MystNyoka  -  means "snake" in AfricanHarada  -  White serpent godZeusCaesarMithras  - Roman god of lightFlareFabio     :Wink:

----------


## MarshallsMom

lol, "Uh... My gecko ate my homework."

I like Harada and Nyoka, but I'm not sure yet.

----------


## Jace

*Lesley, I am so coming to you the next time I need to name something-great suggestions!!* 

*Hannah, send out an APB ASAP as soon as you decide!!*

----------


## MarshallsMom

Well, as much as I like the name suggestions, I ended up going with Buster for the beige and white one. He is currently snuggled around my neck.  :Smile: 
I still haven't named the other too though.

----------

